
Windows Kernel Debugging and Exploitation: Setting up the lab - voidsec
https://voidsec.com/windows-kernel-debugging-exploitation/
======
AndrewGaspar
> COM Port debugging

If you can otherwise use Hyper-V, I’d strongly recommend using kdnet
debugging[0]. It offers a noticeably much faster experience.

[0] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/drivers/de...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/drivers/debugger/setting-up-a-network-debugging-connection)

~~~
Someone1234
The article covers that. But points out it only works in 8.1 and above. The
article is debugging Windows 7 at the start.

